# Possible to get on a rolling contract on critical skills visa?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I've had an employer get in touch with me as they had a position available. It's probably a good place to get a foot in the door. However, they're looking to get someone on a three month rolling contract and my concern is what DHA would say about that? 

I think i even read that someone got his visa shortened as the contract was shorter than the remained of his current 1 year visa, and that is something i'd like to avoid.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I will say, take the offer and apply to other jobs while you're on that 3 months contract. Do you know, I don't mind having a short contract of work. All these will help your CV while you're still on the lookout for a better offer. DHA doesn't have to know your contract offer arrangement. Be wise bro, we all need money to survive in this country.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Well i guess the employer won't make a contract that states anything else than that it's valid for three months from now and i also assume that i need to hand in the contract to the DHA as proof of work, and then they'll see the duration? What happens then? Will they approve the contract and keep my current visa validity date? (i.e. ~February 2017)

I do not want to have to go to home affairs for every contract renewal (i.e. every third month). 

Edit: i tried phoning the DHA today but their services seemed to be too popular to even get through...


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Well,i dont know about this. I have CSV that is valid for 5 years. I never got any for 12months, so i wouldnt know. Maybe someone else who has passed thru ur challenges might be able to help.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Colt Seavers said:


> I've had an employer get in touch with me as they had a position available. It's probably a good place to get a foot in the door. However, they're looking to get someone on a three month rolling contract and my concern is what DHA would say about that?
> 
> I think i even read that someone got his visa shortened as the contract was shorter than the remained of his current 1 year visa, and that is something i'd like to avoid.


yeh some people are having their visa shortened. my husband got a visa for exactly one year to match what was on the contract. 

if i were you i would take the 3 months contract and keep on with your job search. the 3 month contract will add weight to your CV. South African employers want to see South African job experience on your CV.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> yeh some people are having their visa shortened. my husband got a visa for exactly one year to match what was on the contract.
> 
> if i were you i would take the 3 months contract and keep on with your job search. the 3 month contract will add weight to your CV. South African employers want to see South African job experience on your CV.


Exactly what i said Ruby.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I am just concerned about how it would work with regards to DHA, would i need to report each 3 month contract extension to DHA and with what documentation in that case?

If offered a permanent position i guess it's straight forward - just apply for extension of the 12 month visa and probably get 5 years, but in this case i'm not sure how it works?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Colt Seavers said:


> I am just concerned about how it would work with regards to DHA, would i need to report each 3 month contract extension to DHA and with what documentation in that case?
> 
> If offered a permanent position i guess it's straight forward - just apply for extension of the 12 month visa and probably get 5 years, but in this case i'm not sure how it works?


no don't report now. wait for a longer term contract to come through and then you report to them.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> no don't report now. wait for a longer term contract to come through and then you report to them.


Wouldn't that mean i'd be working illegally as my current critical skills visa is issued for me to "search for employment" (which needs to be approved)?


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Colt Seavers said:


> Wouldn't that mean i'd be working illegally as my current critical skills visa is issued for me to "search for employment" (which needs to be approved)?


Well technically you are still searching for employment... 3 months contract goes by so quick. By the time DHA responds back to you, your 3 months contract will be over. 

and remember critical skills is meant to give you flexibility in your job search. if i were you i would not bother about informing DHA now, i wud only do that once i have a longer term contract. but again, this is my decision and i am not an immigration officer. 

VFS fees are wayyy too high and the procedures too cumbersome for me to go there every 3 months.

If you want to get a better idea of what to do, email [email protected]

She responds to all her emails.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you apply with a 3 month contract, you will get a visa for 3 months. If you are within your 12 months initial CSWV period, I would advise that you inform the DHA as per their process and then continue to look for a permanent position.


----------

